# Looking for UL spinning combo



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

I'm looking to get my first UL rod for some pan/trout fishing. I don't have a very large budget so I was looking at the BPS ULs combos. 

http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-TinyLite-Spinning-Rod-and-Reel-Combos/product/91148/
http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Stampede-Spinning-Combos/product/1204201101336/

I was wondering if anyone has any feedback on these, or recommendations for any other UL. Thanks


----------



## Finger_Mullet (Aug 19, 2005)

Are you crappie fishing?

Darin


----------



## firemunkee (Apr 6, 2012)

Not in particular, I just wanted an UL to have more fun when I hit a local spot that has a lot of small fish.


----------



## NCFishing (Dec 26, 2012)

Well idk if it will fit your budget but the st croix triumph series has some really nice UL rods. I have one and it's perfect for large crappie and medium bass.


----------

